# Limbsaver Broadband



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Ive been using them for about a month now. The one on the top limb just broke off during league tonight. Didnt fly off or anything. I just noticed the stem of the Limbsaver torn and it hanging off. The adhesive was perfectly fine but this breakage was not due to shooting. It was due to my rough handling putting my limbs in and out of my bow case foam. Though I did want to note that the stem seems a bit less rugged than the Limbsaver UltraMax which I was using.

Anyways, something interesting about them. Ive been having a weird bow reaction for about the same time as I had been using them. I have been complaining of my bow not really jumping out of my hand as much and just kind of staying still like a compound bow on release. I thought it was because of all the bow tuning that I did. Turns out, as soon as I removed the Broadbands, my bow started reacting jumpier again. I may just shoot without them now. There is a noticable vibration increase upon release but the sound is pretty much the same. My HPX isnt really that loud to begin with so I dont think ill miss them too much. I did like the sweet red bands though...


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

It is hard for me to understand the function of the colored ring, other than to provide a little bit of bling for the bow. The ring seems stiffer than the rest of the limbsaver but if so the targeted high-frequency components of the shock would have to travel through the softer root section. I would think that a broadband damper would have the stiffer material closer to the limb.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Most likely the bling haha. And just to be clear, im not talking about a jump from zero inches to five inches forward. Just something very very very subtle but noticeable. Might just be differing vibration characteristics between the different Limbsavers.


----------



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

You'll have to try BowJax Limb Dampeners next time those come apart. 

Hiker Dave, I was wondering about the colored rings function too? How would a stiffer ring help with the high frequency?


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Just wanted to bring this thread back up and ask if anyone's currently using the Broadbands. How are they? Any performance gains from the ultramax'?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

There are a bunch of people out there using the Broadbands but as an update to my original post, im still going strong on the same set of Ultramaxes that I put on my limbs after I took off the Broadbands


----------



## tananset (Jun 7, 2013)

thank you for the updates, i'm just order it on LAS wonder how it will perform ,but do you have any comment on LimbZzz's from carbontech?


----------



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

I purchased a set of the Broadbands in July, and tonight the one on my top limb just flew off. The 3M adhesive stuck great to my limb, but whatever adhesive they used to attach the rubber portion to the 3M, well it looks like it fails pretty often. Another AT thread mentioned someone getting in touch with Limbsaver CS, and the CS dept said they initially had some problems with the first batch. 

I like them, they definitely do what they're supposed to, hopefully I can get a replacement set from a newer batch.


----------

